# VZW S3 constant random rebooting across different ROMs/kernels whenever battery is below 50%.



## virsago (Jun 22, 2013)

I first had the problem with Carbon and Leantastic, then switched to KT, then flashed to Paranoid Android and its kernel, then to AOKP and its kernel. All of these configurations work fine until I dip below 50% battery, when I start to experience constant random reboots no matter what I do. I tried flashing back to stock then flashing back to custom, different kernels, different firmware, wiping caches/factory resets, etc. and nothing has fixed the problem. The only commonality I can think of in each configuration is that the ROM or kernel is CM-based, because the problem is not present in stock. I've turned Google upside-down trying to find a solution, but haven't had luck. What could be the problem?


----------



## sh4ne (Aug 20, 2011)

When you flashed back to stock, did you flash a stock rom via recovery or did you do a full stock Odin flash? My only guess if you did do a full odin is that your phone just doesn't play well with AOSP based roms. Try flashing stock via Odin again, then flash a touchwiz based rom like Bonestock or Beans. If you've still got the issue after that then i'm not sure bud.


----------



## virsago (Jun 22, 2013)

I always use Odin when going back to stock. I'm using Synergy now and it basically has the same issue, though it's slightly more stable. My phone has NEVER had this problem with any ROM prior to when it started though.


----------

